# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 > سوال: در مورد ابزار vsflex8.ocx

## xxxxx_xxxxx

يك سوال در مورد اين شي داشتم: vsflex8.ocx
همونطور كه مي دونيد اين ابزار شبيه DataGrid و بيشتر شبيه MSFlexGrid هست وبراي جداول بانك اطلاعاتي استفاده مي شود.
وقتي جدولو روي فرم قرار ميديم يك caption براي هر فيلد وجود داره. مي خواستم بدونم در مورد اين شي اي كه گفتم چه طور ميشه caption فيلدها رو تغيير داد. بيشتر از دو ساعت فقط براي همين زور مي زدم اما نشد كه نشد. كامپوننت خيلي خوبي هست ويژگي هاي خيلي زياد و جديد و خوبي داره اما بديش همينه كه نميشه caption فيلدهاشو تغيير داد. شايدم بشه. ممنون ميشم راهنماييم كنيد.

----------


## oVERfLOW

منم نتونستم این کار رو بکنم
می‌تونید موقع خوندن Recordset با کمک ایجاد اسم‌های مجازی برای فیلدها مشکل رو حل کنید
SELECT CustomerName AS [نام مشتری] FROM tblCustomers;

----------


## HjSoft

With main.vsflex

        .TextMatrix(0, 0) = "ÔãÇÑå ËÈÊ"
        .TextMatrix(0, 1) = "äÇã æ äÇã ÎÇäæÇÏí"
        .TextMatrix(0, 2) = "ßÏ Èíãå"
        .TextMatrix(0, 3) = "ÊÇÑíÎ"
        .TextMatrix(0, 4) = "ßÏ ÓÑæíÓ"
        .TextMatrix(0, 5) = "ãÈáÛ ßá"
        .TextMatrix(0, 6) = "Óåã ÇãÏÇÏ"
        .TextMatrix(0, 7) = "ÓÑäÓÎå"
        .ColWidth(0) = 1000
        .ColWidth(1) = 1500
        .ColWidth(2) = 1500
        .ColWidth(4) = 1500
        .ColWidth(5) = 2000
        .ColWidth(7) = 900
        '  .ColWidth(5) = 2000
        '   .ColWidth(5) = 2000
        .ColAlignment(0) = 3
        .ColAlignment(1) = 3
        .ColAlignment(2) = 3
        .ColAlignment(3) = 3
        .ColAlignment(4) = 3
        .ColAlignment(5) = 3
        .ColAlignment(6) = 3
        .ColAlignment(7) = 3

    End With

من خيلي از اين كد استفاده كردم و هيچ موردي نداشته ، فقط اگه بانك اطلاعاتت به صورت پويا يعني با كد وصل ميشه ، بايد بعد از كد اتصال بزني چون اگه قبلش باشه تغييري نميكنه ، بهتره تو Loading بزارين

----------


## Tasiyan

برای حل این مشکلم راه هست
  .TextMatrix(0, 9) = "تست"

----------


## sohrab o

ببین دوست عزیز
این کامپوننت مربوط به شرکت CombonentOne
اول نسخه ی Trial دانلود کن و نصب کن بعد نسخه ی ک ر ک شده رو جایگزین کن
سپس برو تو خصوصیاتش یمی خصوصیت custom داره که می تونی هر کاری بکنی

----------


## kooroush

شاید شما هم مشکل منو داری و از نسخه کاملش داری استفاده نمی کنی !
من یک هفته درگیر این بود تا این که hjsoft  عزیز کمکم کرد و بهم فهموند که کلا داشتم راهو اشتباه می رفتم !
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Veteran

> ببین دوست عزیز
> این کامپوننت مربوط به شرکت CombonentOne
> اول نسخه ی Trial دانلود کن و نصب کن بعد نسخه ی ک ر ک شده رو جایگزین کن
> سپس برو تو خصوصیاتش یمی خصوصیت custom داره که می تونی هر کاری بکنی


 من ی نسخه دارم میرم توی custom فقط میشه فوت و رنگ تغییر داد
حالا نمیدونم نسخه trial هست یا نه
ولی منم همین مشکل رو دارم
نمیتونم caption رو فارسی کنم
دوستان کسی نسخته کامل (کرک شده ) رو داره ؟  :اشتباه:

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام.
یه نگاه به تاریخ آخرین پست مینداختی.مال 1 سال قبله :لبخند گشاده!: 
اون نسخه تریال که گفتن باید نصب بشه.بعد فعالسازی شه.
ستاپش رو میتونی از توی تاپیک دفترچه تلفن معروف که تو این سایت گذاشتن پیدا کنی البته حدود 70 مگابایت حجمشه..
این لینک اون تاپیک.فکر کنم توی یکی از صفحات 10 الی 12 لینک پک این ابزارو گذاشتن.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A%D8%A7%D9%86)

----------


## Veteran

لینک نسخه تریال رو دارم اما نصب کردم بعد چجوری فعالسازیش کنم

----------


## alirezah

دوست عزیز سلام
نسخه اصلی این برنامه بسیار کامل است و مثالهای فراوانی دارد.ضمنا در نسخه اصلی میتوانید روی گرید  راست کلیک نموده در پنجره باز شده هرگونه تغییراتی را بسیار راحت اعمال نمایید.

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام.
به تاپیک  "ابزارهای اکتیو ایکس کاربردی و زیبا" برین.
بعد از نصب کامل نسخه تریال, شما از اون نسخه کامل که اونجا گذاشته شده استفاده کنین.با رفتن به گزینه ی Custom هم هر تغییری میتونین بدین.
--------------------
اگه پک کامل رو از همون جایی که بهتون گفتم گرفته باشین, یک فایل Text کنار فایل نصب هست.
بعد از اینکه کامپوننت تریال رو وارد برنامتون کردین از گزینهی About اطلاعات رو وارد و کامپوننت رو رجیستر کنین.

موفق باشین.

----------


## targool1410

تغییر caption فیلدها خیلی راحته و به سادگی میتونی اونها رو تغییر بدی
برای این کار نومنه برنامه زیر رو در قسمت لود فرم کپی کن و بقیه تنظیمات رو هم انجام بده و نام جدولت رو هم fg قرار بده و بعد ببین چی میشه 

    fg.Subtotal flexSTClear
    fg.Subtotal flexSTSum, -1, 6, , 1, vbWhite, True
    fg.Subtotal flexSTSum, 0, 6, , vbRed, vbWhite, True
    fg.Subtotal flexSTSum, 1, 6, , vbBlue, vbWhite, True
    fg.OutlineBar = flexOutlineBarSimple

   fg.MergeCells = flexMergeRestrictAll

   fg.MergeCol(-1) = True

        fg.ExplorerBar = flexExMove

        fg.TextMatrix(0, 1) = "نام پزشک"
        fg.TextMatrix(0, 2) = "نام ويزيت"
        fg.TextMatrix(0, 3) = "نام پذيرش"
        fg.TextMatrix(0, 4) = "تاريخ ويزيت"
        fg.TextMatrix(0, 5) = "نام بيمار"
        fg.TextMatrix(0, 6) = "مبلغ ويزيت"
        fg.TextMatrix(1, 1) = "مبلغ کل "
        fg.TextMatrix(2, 1) = "جمع کل مبلغ "

   fg.ColWidth(0) = 1000
   fg.ColWidth(1) = 2200
   fg.ColWidth(2) = 2200
   fg.ColWidth(3) = 1000
   fg.ColWidth(5) = 2500

    'Dim fds As New Class1     ' create the data source object

    'fg.FlexDataSource = fds   ' assign it to the grid

    fg.ColFormat(-1) = "$ ###,#" ' format grid columns
    fg.ColFormat(0) = ""


    fg.Refresh

----------

